# What do you usually pay to feed ADF in a month?



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

Hey everyone,
I'm wondering how much it costs to feed 4-6 ADF per month? I'm planning on getting frozen brine shrimp and bloodworms to feed them and also to supplement my bettas' diet, but before I buy the ADF I want to make sure it's in my budget because my allowance is virtually non-existent. I think that the frozen food is around 6-7 dollars per 3.5 oz cube at my LPS, but I have no idea how fast I would go through that. Any input appreciated!


----------

